# IPFW and kernel panic



## Rin Cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi,

I just played ipfw with NAT, then I found it random panic.






System version: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017 amd64
```

So, how can I do a bug report? I don't want to debug on a remote server.

Thanks.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 10, 2017)

You can file a report at https://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html. You have to do a registration first. Before reporting an issue it is a good idea to check if it is already reported. I have digged a little bit and found PR 216719. I have no idea if it is related to your observation or not.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 15, 2017)

Rin Cat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just played ipfw with NAT, then I found it random panic.
> 
> ...



What did you do that caused that?


----------

